# Jack Russell with breathing problems



## BarryH (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new here and bringing a problem with me of course.

I have an "elderly" Jack Russell who has breathing problems. It's as if the dog has phlegm that gets stuck in the throat and nasal passages creating severe breathing problems.

We've been seeing the same vet practice with the problem for the past two years now and the dog is on Ronaxon tablets that help a little but give no improvement.

I just wondered if anyone on the forum has had any similar problems with their dogs or has any advice to offer.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

has the vet actually told you what the dog has? it sounds similar to my old dogs symptoms though her breathing is ok, she suffers from bouts of bronchitis she gets phlegm and a cough, antibiotics clear it up & i try to get her inhale steam with a few drops of olbas oil in


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a problem in older dogs that is quite common (I cannot remember what it's called - and if I could I would not be able to spell it).
Maybe the following link will be of help.
regards
DT

Respiration Problems in Dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is a problem in older dogs that is quite common (I cannot remember what it's called - and if I could I would not be able to spell it).
> Maybe the following link will be of help.
> regards
> DT
> ...


thats very interesting DT thanx, xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Jack_russel_lover said:


> Hi Barry, I am an expert in all things and so I will condescend to impart some of my wisdom your way


You bored today then ?????


----------



## BarryH (Apr 3, 2009)

Not sure what Jack Russel Lover was on about but thanks to you others for the help.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## BarryH (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried Benadryl on their dogs?

Lots of posts on Google mention using it but there seem to be different forms of Benadryl. Most of the stuff you can buy over the counter here is Benadryl Acrivastine but there is also Benadryl Diphenhydramine, not sure if that's just the trade name or a different product.

Any help or advice please.

Cheers
Barry


----------

